
Interview: OPSEC with the grugq - grugq
http://blogsofwar.com/2013/11/11/interview-hacker-opsec-with-the-grugq/
======
grugq
If people are interested in learning more about OPSEC and how to actually
protect secrets (i.e. guard your privacy), this is a good overview of the
issues.

As always, my focus is on hackers, but the issues are not solvable with
technology (alone).

------
WestCoastJustin
There is a really good video of OPSEC by grugq on YouTube from Hack In The Box
Security Conference. Basically gives you some rules and things to think about,
but also talks about where lulzsec went off the rails, and how they were
caught. Really interesting talk.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaYdCdwiWU](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XaYdCdwiWU)

------
tacoman
In the not-too-distant future, doing things on the internet that we currently
consider mundane and ordinary will require using alternative identities
carefully compartmentalized from our real identifies using the type of OPSEC
he describes. I'm practicing this now before it becomes more critical.

------
contingencies
_The authorities view hackers as modern day witches, something to be feared
and destroyed._

The story our of our era is the third option: _co-opted_.

~~~
grugq
That is a lot less common than many people like too think.

